# Any Geneva based bikers on the forum?



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll be moving there in 6 weeks and would be interested to hear of any good riding spots nearby besides the obvious big French ski resorts


----------



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pardon?


----------



## davidof (Oct 19, 2011)

Try glocals.com, lots of GVA bikers on there. It is getting a bit wet and foggy now but the Saleve and Jura offer some great possibilities.


----------



## davidof (Oct 19, 2011)

Talking of Geneva proper, the best way to get around the city is cycling. Generally roads are good, quite a lot of cycle paths which you need to use because the roads are very narrow and everyone seems to drive 4x4s. Drivers are quite dangerous too.


----------



## farenj (Jan 6, 2010)

Try the link bikegeneve.ch, it's in French but with plenty good tips.


----------



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, that looks like a good site!


----------



## hugerooster (Jul 7, 2006)

I know it's been awhile since this thread was started, but I moved to Geneva last year and am just now getting my (mountain bike) back from the U.S. for this summer's riding season. 

PM me if anyone wants to hit up Saleve or other nearby trails. I've got a group of guys I ride road and track with but really none of them ride mountain.


----------



## flametop (Sep 6, 2012)

bumb*


----------



## bubbies (Jul 1, 2013)

checking in. recently relocated to geneva and also looking for folks to ride with...


----------

